# Attestation and other requirements



## sudaspc (Jul 30, 2018)

Hello friends,

I completed my lateral degree through CIMS campus(private institute) Sri Lanka which is affiliated with Mahatma Gandhi University Meghalaya/ India. Currently, I m holding below documents,

1) Diploma certificate which issued by the local institute (CIMS) and transcript for 1st year 
2) Final degree certificate issued from the Indian university and transcripts for other 2years
3) The letter issued from CIMS saying my 1st year diploma is an entry qualification for studying at the university from 2nd years onward and CIMS is an approved study center in Sri Lanka.

My question is, can attestation is done through CIMS because all of my exams conducted by them (it is very difficult to communicate that Indian university as they unaware of all these processes and not sure whether they will do attestation according to WES requirements ) 


Thank you,
Sudarshana


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Never heard of CIMS. Use WES.


----------



## sudaspc (Jul 30, 2018)

Hi, 
What do you mean by use WES ?


----------



## sudaspc (Jul 30, 2018)

Auld Yin said:


> Never heard of CIMS. Use WES.




these are the diplomas i have , these diplomas lift up to the second year of the bachelor please check and advice me if possible, 




https://ibb.co/fErbap

https://ibb.co/eZUUvp

http://result.mgu.edu.in (enrollment number MGU2014FOK02233 ) degree can be seen via this link


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

What the hell is a 'lateral degree'?


----------



## sudaspc (Jul 30, 2018)

any idea please ?


----------



## sudaspc (Jul 30, 2018)

colchar said:


> What the hell is a 'lateral degree'?


that means , if any student is holding diploma or something related qualification, this student can directly go to 2nd year of the degree. (but the qualification must be approved by the awarding institute)


----------



## sudaspc (Jul 30, 2018)

sudaspc said:


> these are the diplomas i have , these diplomas lift up to the second year of the bachelor please check and advice me if possible,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


any comment please


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

sudaspc said:


> that means , if any student is holding diploma or something related qualification, this student can directly go to 2nd year of the degree. (but the qualification must be approved by the awarding institute)



I've never heard that term before - and I'm a professor!

Please use terms that are relevant in Canada as we cannot know terms that are used elsewhere but mean nothing here.


----------



## sudaspc (Jul 30, 2018)

colchar said:


> I've never heard that term before - and I'm a professor!
> 
> Please use terms that are relevant in Canada as we cannot know terms that are used elsewhere but mean nothing here.




Hi, Please check this out 

https://ibb.co/ggswXe


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

sudaspc said:


> Hi, Please check this out
> 
> https://ibb.co/ggswXe




They are posting that for people from other countries for whom that term will mean something. You are posting it here for Canadians for whom that term means nothing. They would not use that term here.


----------



## sudaspc (Jul 30, 2018)

colchar said:


> They are posting that for people from other countries for whom that term will mean something. You are posting it here for Canadians for whom that term means nothing. They would not use that term here.


Yes it is true , that was my mistake. I just sent to get some idea about what is true behind this lateral scenario. BTW thanks for the comment


----------

